# squid, user sollen sich mit samba passwörter identifizieren müssen



## toKay (23. Januar 2004)

hi


ich suche ne möglichkeit das sich alle user mit ihren samba passwörtern identifizieren müssen um aus dem netz rauszukommen. das ganz stelle ich mir mit squid vor. an jedem pc wird sich derzeit über ein samba pdc angemeldet.

entweder soll das system die zugangsdaten automatisch an squid übergeben oder die user müssen diese nochmals eingeben.



hoffe ihr habt da ne lösung für mich. hab von squid ned so wirklich ahnung.



bin über jeden tip super dankbar.



greetz toKay


----------



## Spazz (19. April 2004)

hi,

also ich bin jetzt auch kein profi aber soweit ich weiß wird der Maschinenname sowieso an squid übergeben! Standarteinstellung!


----------

